# Update on Reba von der Dornburg pups



## Jerry Lyda (Apr 4, 2006)

Pups were born 5-4-2011. There were 8. 5 were females and 3 were males. All were born in great shape and didn't loose any. I'm keeping a male, and he looks to be bi-color like Ichilles.

I had all but one female sold at 3 days old. They all looked after 6 weeks of watching their behavior to make working dogs except for one and she went to a home to be a pet. Three of the pups have gone to their new homes. Another will go tomorrow. Two more will go in about two weeks.

I still have one female looking for a working home.


----------



## ann schnerre (Aug 24, 2006)

that's great, jerry! but really-is there some GOOD reason you didn't post any 6-7 wk old pics when they're at the cutest?? don't tell me about flooding/tornadoes/drought/hurricanes for an excuse, either.


----------

